# The bomber wont start....



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

So many variables here...fuel that has water in it or a restricted filter are simple possibilties.

Fuel pump not making enouph pressure is another.

No guesses on this one....let the dealer perform their tests.

Please post with the results.

Rob


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

Oh i will let y'all know how things turn out. Right now i am waiting on the towing service.


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

So the dealer wont be able to diagnose my car until the 31st and i cant get a loaner car because i am out of the bumper to bumper warranty. I am sorry but fuel sending issues shouldnt happen on a car with less than 50k miles.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Boog8302 said:


> So the dealer wont be able to diagnose my car until the 31st and i cant get a loaner car because i am out of the bumper to bumper warranty. I am sorry but fuel sending issues shouldnt happen on a car with less than 50k miles.


I truly apologize for the unexpected concerns with your Cruze! Please do let me know if you need any additional assistance with this. I would be happy to reach out the dealership on your behalf. I'm just a private message away! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

I just went through this it might be the EGR valve. not a cheap fix 700.00 not under warranty. Had 52000 on mine when it went out. let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

Gator said:


> I just went through this it might be the EGR valve. not a cheap fix 700.00 not under warranty. Had 52000 on mine when it went out. let us know how it turns out.


Sounds fun. I just hope that my dealer will work with me on payments or something. This could not have happened at a worse time.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

My guess is that the dealer will shot gun a fuel filter just to rule out water in fuel. If it is a low pressure fuel feed pump I hope that it stays failed. Nothing will be more frustrating if this car starts right up when they get around to working it. I hope it posted a code to help them. Did you get a check engine light ? Do you smell raw fuel in the cabin ?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Why no GMPP?


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Wow, I thought that the egr was covered by the engine 100 miles warranty since it's part of the engine and needed to make the engine run. If it's not how about the warranty on the turbo, intake/exhaust sensors? Drivetrain should cover those since to me they're not consumables as belts and filters.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

bigluke said:


> Wow, I thought that the egr was covered by the engine 100 miles warranty since it's part of the engine and needed to make the engine run. If it's not how about the warranty on the turbo, intake/exhaust sensors? Drivetrain should cover those since to me they're not consumables as belts and filters.


I completely agree, it's a sham if the EGR valve isn't covered under powertrain warranty. On the bright side if it becomes a finicky part just like on the VW's at least we'll be prepared and can just remove it our self to clean when it gets gunked up. Shouldn't be too difficult.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

bigluke said:


> Wow, I thought that the egr was covered by the engine 100 miles warranty since it's part of the engine and needed to make the engine run. If it's not how about the warranty on the turbo, intake/exhaust sensors? Drivetrain should cover those since to me they're not consumables as belts and filters.


Everything that is covered by the powertrain warranty(5year 100,000 miles) is covered on the website below. 
Chevy Warranty Information | Owners | Chevrolet

*Engine*
Engine coverage includes all internally lubricated parts, engine oil cooling hoses, and lines. Also included are all actuators and electrical components internal to the engine (e.g., Active Fuel Management valve, lifter and oil manifold) cylinder head, block, timing gears, timing chain, timing cover, oil pump/oil pump housing, OHC carriers, valve covers, oil pan, seals, gaskets, manifolds, flywheel, water pump, harmonic balancer, engine mount, turbocharger, and supercharger. Timing belts are covered until the first scheduled maintenance interval. Exclusions: Excluded from the powertrain coverage are sensors, wiring, connectors, engine radiator, coolant hoses, coolant, and heater core. Coverage on the engine cooling system begins at the inlet to the water pump and ends with the thermostat housing and/or outlet that attaches to the return hose. Also excluded is the starter motor, entire pressurized fuel system (in-tank fuel pump, pressure lines, fuel rail(s), regulator, injectors, and return line), as well as the Engine/ Powertrain Control Module and/or module programming.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Shouldn't the EGR fall under the 8yr/80,000 mile federally mandated emissions components warranty? I would push that. The EGR wouldn't exist if it weren't for emissions rules.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Sorry to hear about this, I hope it ends up not being something expensive and that they are able to get you on your way soon. Please keep us posted. I just pulled out my warranty book and it looks like the "EGR Valve Cooler" is covered for 70000 miles, but the "EGR Valve" and other related components are only covered for 24000 miles. 

I did not know this until now, but the federal emissions warranty is actually only 2/24, not 8/80 like everybody (including myself thought). It is only 8/80 on select components.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

IIRC, gasoline EGR valves were covered for 5/50 when I worked at the dealer 20 yrs ago.

Rockauto has the Delco EGR valve, PN 55593617, for $132.


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

Well as of right now I am still waiting on them to get it in for diagnostics. I hope its nothing major, but I still feel a car that only has 43k miles on it shouldnt be doing this. Hopefully they can get it in on Monday. When they first took it in they said it wouldnt be until Wednesday.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Ya'all would be well advised to stop speculating component failures.

All you are doing is creating brain damage for the OP based solely on WAG's.

As I said in the beginning.....could be something as simple as water fouled fuel, a not uncommon occurence becoming more prevelant as facilities that have never handled diesel fuel, let alone have a grip on water potental or temperature effects are coming online.

So, once again.....let the diagnosis occur and hold on the speculation......we, as a group, are not providing anything of value at this time.

Rob


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Well said.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Hey Rob take it easy, Boog opened this post maybe to have some inputs what's wrong with his ride. You were the first to speculate on the fuel pump and water in fuel so..., anyway don't take it bad but maybe Boog wants to know if it happened to anybody and how it was solved. Just my opinion.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Well, for now, lets just sit back, hope the OP keeps us updated, and maybe add something to our knowledge base.

Rob


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

ccasion14:


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

Like I said, I will keep y'all updated. Hopefully I will find something out tomorrow.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

I think Chevrolet would have a better warranty on this car being so new to the market especially after the 70s fail to get people a little more comfy to buy. I also feel the egr should fall under drive train warranty since it gets carboned up and is not a routine maintance item. If mine fails a second time I see the car will start to fail in future sales


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Honestly man, people buy what they like. Most ppl have the "it won't happen to me" mentality and therefore buy it anyway. Look at the accord and explorer. Both have great sales but both are the worst vehicles Honda and ford created. 

The 2.7L intrepid was known to be a pos and people bought those without a worry. 97-2008 ford pick ups were absolute junk with more problems than i care to admit but they still stayed in #1 for sales (at least in Canada). 

You get what I'm saying 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Gator said:


> I think Chevrolet would have a better warranty on this car being so new to the market especially after the 70s fail to get people a little more comfy to buy. I also feel the egr should fall under drive train warranty since it gets carboned up and is not a routine maintance item. If mine fails a second time I see the car will start to fail in future sales


I agree and hoping that they will add the mostly failed parts to an extended warranty as for the steering issue.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Haven't they? The water pump has been extended and so has the steering. Only other thing is the valve cover on the 1.4T and I think that's been extended as well. 

Speaking of which I've never received a letter from gm for notchy steering and mine has started doing it a bit. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

money_man said:


> Honestly man, people buy what they like. Most ppl have the "it won't happen to me" mentality and therefore buy it anyway. Look at the accord and explorer. Both have great sales but both are the worst vehicles Honda and ford created.
> 
> The 2.7L intrepid was known to be a pos and people bought those without a worry. 97-2008 ford pick ups were absolute junk with more problems than i care to admit but they still stayed in #1 for sales (at least in Canada).
> 
> ...


There's a diffence in one make of a car than what gm did with the diesel fail in the 70s. Alot of consumers will not touch a gm diesel for that reason. Needs a better warranty


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Water pumps are being replaced when you change timing belt so that not a good sensorial


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I feel like it's 30-40 years later, people need to look at how far these companies have advanced. I also completely understand why people think this way. 

Same reason I won't buy a Vw or a Honda. 70 years ago they were putting rifles to our heads and pulling the trigger and killing men, women, and children without mercy. Might be over the top but it's the same thinking. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Gator said:


> Water pumps are being replaced when you change timing belt so that not a good sensorial


There's not timing belt on the 1.4T. It's chain driven. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

We are talking deisels here and other than the 1.4 the other cruzes have belts not chains. So they will also get a new water pump when the belt is Changed


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Sorry. Using the app on my phone. Didn't realize. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

money_man said:


> Same reason I won't buy a Vw or a Honda. 70 years ago they were putting rifles to our heads and pulling the trigger and killing men, women, and children without mercy. Might be over the top but it's the same thinking.


Your engine was built in Germany and your transmission in Japan. 

I have eight uncles who fought in the European theatre during WWII. Two were KIA. One from enemy fire. Another from friendly (American) fire. Plus my father is a Korean War vet. 

My father once owned a VW and an Opel. 

I take your point - but the world has changed a lot. We need to change with it.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

That's what I'm saying. My thinking is crazy but when old people say they won't buy a new gm diesel because of one from 40 years ago people say they're just stuck in their ways. 




Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

Just wondering if BOOG was using biodiesel before the starting problems. I'm trying to avoid it (less than 5% doesn't require labeling here) because of the precautions and additional maintenance listed in the owners manual.


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

Gator The EGR IS under the power train and emissions warranty and heck YES it should be covered !!!! Grrr I am so sick of the Stealerships and lack of knowledge... I would read your power train warranty again and Yes thats part of the system... !


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Did read it and the egr valve fell under emissions which is 2 years 24000 miles. If you can find different please post the policy


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

I would get a GM Customer service involved on this ... Yes I did .. push on the issue PM the CS rep on this site here , have them get involved .


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Did notice the GM reps on this board seem to avoid this. I have in my own posting ask them to what the real policy is and all I got was silence


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

If you go back to my posting bad egr valve you will see


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

Got an update from the dealership. It seems that the issue was a bad relay for the fuel pump. They had to order the part and it should be in this afternoon and I should be able to pick the car up tomorrow. Total out of pocket should only be around $100.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

That's great news. Still hate to see any failures on this car. Seems to be sensors and emission problems for now


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

Gator said:


> That's great news. Still hate to see any failures on this car. Seems to be sensors and emission problems for now



Yea I was expecting the worst. I always do that though. I was relieved when the guy told me it would only be 100. I figured it would be the fuel pump or something that would cost me around 500+ to fix.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Let us know what the PN is when you get it back.
If more failure occur to others it might be worth tossing one in the glovebox.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks for the update....write back once you have the car back and all is well.

Good news so far!

Rob


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm a little confused. I thought the diesel has a belt driven Bosch fuel pump on the engine block. Does this car have a pump in the tank also? Just a question


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Has a tank pump for volume.(electric).....this leads to the high pressure pump on the engine, (mechanical).

Rob


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Ok makes since just when he stated fuel pump I new the one on the engine was belt driven and may work on the old but true siphon system


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Boog8302 said:


> Got an update from the dealership. It seems that the issue was a bad relay for the fuel pump. They had to order the part and it should be in this afternoon and I should be able to pick the car up tomorrow. Total out of pocket should only be around $100.


That's good news. Reminds me of a couple Mercedes Benzes that I drove in the past that just quit. Turned out to be the same problem on both. Please post the part number when you get it. I will order one and keep it in my glove box as a spare. Can you also get them to show you exactly where it is and take a pic?


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

Alright y'all. I got my car back. Starts and runs fine. Thank god. The part number for the relay is 19116962. Looks like the dealer charged $6.72 for the part.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Pefect ending to what was becomming a serious car/manufacturer bashing thread.

Sounds like you also have a very good dealer that takes the time to diagnose rather than just throw parts at it.

Thanks for the follow up and now you can have a Happy New Year!

Rob


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks. I'm gonna pick up one of these. $6 is way different than the $400 a MB dealer charges!!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

By the way, I poked around under the hood but could not find this relay. Any idea where it is?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Found it, I think. It's relay "08"


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

I have nothing bad to say about the car. I was upset but not bashing. I love the bomber. I love the dealer i go to as well. They are very meticulous in what they do. I have never had an issue with them at all.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Boog8302 said:


> I have nothing bad to say about the car. I was upset but not bashing. I love the bomber. I love the dealer i go to as well. They are very meticulous in what they do. I have never had an issue with them at all.


OP,
I was refering to the some of the responses that were getting posted.

I know that you never said anything negative about the car.

Pleased as you are it was such a straightforward fix.

Rob


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

Nah Robby, i know it wasnt directed at me. We are cool.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Glad to see it was a relatively cheap fix.ccasion14:


----------

